# Cakes anyone



## AJLang (Sep 12, 2013)

I baked cakes early this morning so if anyone wants a virtual cake please let me know.  As they are virtual they taste delicious but have no carbs, cals or gluten


----------



## Royston46 (Sep 12, 2013)

I can smell them from here lovely


----------



## Lauras87 (Sep 12, 2013)

Please!!!!


----------



## AJLang (Sep 12, 2013)

What flavour would you like Laura - I've got chocolate chip, cherry and/or lemon curd cupcake


----------



## Lauras87 (Sep 12, 2013)

AJLang said:


> What flavour would you like Laura - I've got chocolate chip, cherry and/or lemon curd cupcake



ermmmmmm all 3????


----------



## AJLang (Sep 12, 2013)

All 3 are on their way via cyberspace. Enjoy


----------



## Cleo (Sep 12, 2013)

can I have a choc chip one please?????
yum !


----------



## AJLang (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Cleo a choc chip cake is on its way


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 12, 2013)

I wonder if I'm allergic to virtual eggs as well? I am allergic to virtually everything after all.  If not, cherry would be great.


----------



## Cleo (Sep 12, 2013)

AJLang said:


> Hi Cleo a choc chip cake is on its way



Woohoo ! Thanks ! Xx


----------



## AJLang (Sep 12, 2013)

Alison these are totally and utterly allergy free.  Enjoy your cherry cake


----------



## AJLang (Sep 12, 2013)

Royston46 said:


> I can smell them from here lovely


Royston would you like one?


----------



## Lauras87 (Sep 12, 2013)

AJLang said:


> All 3 are on their way via cyberspace. Enjoy



thank you & they taste great!


----------



## newbs (Sep 12, 2013)

Mmm, lemon curd for me, sounds delicious!


----------



## AJLang (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm glad you liked them Laura.  Newbs you should get cyber delivery of your lemon curd cake any minute now


----------



## cherrycake (Sep 12, 2013)

mmmmm... if you have any cakes left, may I have a cherry one and lemon curd one please?


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 12, 2013)

What a lovely idea.  

The best I could do was post a recipe for Slimming-World-Syn-Free mini blackberry puds.


----------



## AJLang (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Cherry cake I've been busy with my virtual oven cooking more so two are on the way to you....they may be slightly warm because they are just out of the oven


----------



## AJLang (Sep 12, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> What a lovely idea.
> 
> The best I could do was post a recipe for Slimming-World-Syn-Free mini blackberry puds.


Thank you LeeLee.  The mini blackberry pads sound lovely


----------



## cherrycake (Sep 12, 2013)

AJLang said:


> Hi Cherry cake I've been busy with my virtual oven cooking more so two are on the way to you....they may be slightly warm because they are just out of the oven



thank you.. they're both yummmylicious


----------



## AJLang (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm glad you enjoyed them


----------



## jalapino (Sep 12, 2013)

Do not be greedy every one.......is there one left for ickle me?


----------



## AJLang (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello ickle you, I've been experimenting and have just made an extra special chilli muffin just for you. It should reach you via cyber space in about 30 seconds


----------



## jalapino (Sep 12, 2013)

AJLang said:


> Hello ickle you, I've been experimenting and have just made an extra special chilli muffin just for you. It should reach you via cyber space in about 30 seconds



AWWWW!!! you beauty!!!!!.....(((((( HUGS ))))))


----------



## spiritfree (Sep 12, 2013)

I'd love a cherry or lemon one, if you have any left?


----------



## AJLang (Sep 13, 2013)

Good morning Spiritfree I've sent both a cherry and a lemon cake to you


----------



## Casper (Sep 13, 2013)

Ahh, is there any left? Just fancy a light lemon curd cake, mmmmmm...........


----------



## AJLang (Sep 14, 2013)

It's ok Casper the virtual bakery has been working this morning one lemon curd cake is on its way to you


----------



## Northerner (Sep 14, 2013)

AJLang said:


> It's ok Casper the virtual bakery has been working this morning one lemon curd cake is on its way to you



I don't suppose you have made any Battenburgs have you? Really fancy some two-colour sponge cake, held together with jam and encased in marzipan


----------



## Casper (Sep 14, 2013)

AJLang said:


> It's ok Casper the virtual bakery has been working this morning one lemon curd cake is on its way to you




Mmmmm, delicious with my morning coffee thank you. Just the right amount of lemony flavour, topped by melt-in-the-mouth curd icing


Do you think we're a bit obsessed with food


----------



## AJLang (Sep 14, 2013)

Casper I'm glad you enjoyed your cake. Northener I've just sandwiched a battenburg together with jam - it has also got homemade marzipan. It should be with you in sixty seconds


----------



## Northerner (Sep 14, 2013)

AJLang said:


> Casper I'm glad you enjoyed your cake. Northener I've just sandwiched a battenburg together with jam - it has also got homemade marzipan. It should be with you in sixty seconds



Thank you, it was delicious  Is it wrong that I ate the whole thing in one go?


----------



## AJLang (Sep 14, 2013)

Wow that was fast  I've sent you another one as you are eating them in one go


----------



## spiritfree (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you for the cakes, they were lovely. It's my birthday today, how about a nice birthday cake. No candles as so many would need the fire brigade hahaha.


----------



## AJLang (Sep 16, 2013)

Happy birthday Spiritfree. What flavour birthday cake would you like?


----------



## spiritfree (Sep 17, 2013)

I would like a cerrycake, please.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 17, 2013)

spiritfree said:


> Thank you for the cakes, they were lovely. It's my birthday today, how about a nice birthday cake. No candles as so many would need the fire brigade hahaha.



So sorry I missed your birthday! Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Highlander (Sep 17, 2013)

Got any jam donuts?


----------



## spiritfree (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks Alan. I thought everyone was off me.


----------



## AJLang (Sep 18, 2013)

spiritfree said:


> I would like a cerrycake, please.


Your extra special birthday cherry cake is on its way to you


----------



## AJLang (Sep 18, 2013)

Highlander said:


> Got any jam donuts?



Mmmmmh jam donuts. A nice warm batch is on its way to you via cyber delivery


----------

